# My Renault Master Conversion with a few video blogs I have posted along the way.



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0F3AGGh8Z88]http://youtu.be/0F3AGGh8Z88[/video]

I can only post one vid at a time so I'll  put up several parts..

Greg
:wacko:


----------



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;s12HigHrmFA]http://youtu.be/s12HigHrmFA[/video]
:wacko:


----------



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Y2eUtDOz9i0]http://youtu.be/Y2eUtDOz9i0[/video]


----------



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vFRk9Wdm4lI]http://youtu.be/vFRk9Wdm4lI[/video]
:tongue:


----------



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PeWNAiKhCwA]http://youtu.be/PeWNAiKhCwA[/video]
c:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 22, 2014)

Great stuff! What did you use to line the washroom?


----------



## UKgregUK (Jun 22, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Great stuff! What did you use to line the washroom?




Cheers Robmac.... I used plastic interlocking ceiling cladding.. not its intended use... but works a treat!  :lol-061: Greg

10 White V Groove Silver Strip Ceiling Cladding Bathroom Wall Cladding PVC Panel | eBay


----------



## trickydicky59 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks good, am looking to line my bathroom as well, thought about tile sheet, but to expensive, that looks in the budget though.


----------



## hextal (Jun 22, 2014)

UKgregUK said:


> [video=youtube_share;Y2eUtDOz9i0]http://youtu.be/Y2eUtDOz9i0[/video]



Looks really good - but an obvious omission i'm afraid........

Pillow mint???


----------



## n brown (Jun 22, 2014)

looking good ,the bathroom came out well, another cladding alternative is vinyl flooring, of course. i was praying for the water to come on when you were in the shower- no such luck !


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 22, 2014)

Van looking great.


----------



## tadpole58 (Jun 22, 2014)

Excellent stuff. I was particularly interested in the media centre - I'm planning something similar for my own Master conversion!


----------

